# Taktloss



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, in einem Musikforum darf ein Thread über den besten deutschen Rapper nicht fehlen. Ich bitte alle, die nichts konstruktives zum Thema beitragen können/wollen, nichts im Thread zu posten.

Ich will jetzt keinen großen Eingangspost schreiben, vielleicht schreibe ich später noch mehr, schreibt einfach was ihr wollt über Takti, solange ihr sachlich und konstruktiv bleibt. Wer ihn nicht (wirklich) kennt, kann ja das hier mal lesen: http://www.laut.de/wortlaut/artists/t/taktloss/index.htm


----------



## Manoroth (21. Februar 2010)

omg rapper sind kleinkinder!


----------



## Ykon (21. Februar 2010)

Über seine musikalischen Fähigkeiten wurde schon längst diskutiert.

Guckst du hier!

Und ich kann mich dem Thread nur anschließen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

Ok hier was kosntruktives:
1. Verzieh dich mit deinem blöden Taktloss... wir wissen genau wer/was du bist.
2. Taktlos Texte sind unterirdisch, der Sound is Müll. Was soll daran gut sein. Da finde ich Bushido und co. noch besser als den hier.
Das is meine Meinung und ich denke, ich spreche hier für einige.
3. Die gewünschte Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.
4. Gab es meiner Meinung nach schon nen Taktloss Thread.


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

Die Musik ist genau so hohl wie du in deiner Birne, kA wie geistig krank man sein muss um sich 3 Forenaccounts zuzulegen und immer wieder den gleichen beknackten Stuss zu verzapfen und am Ende wieder gebannt zu werden...Manchmal frag ich mich ganz ganz ernsthaft was in deinem Kopf abgeht wenn da überhaupt was abgeht...

BTW

IBT!


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok hier was kosntruktives:
> 1. Verzieh dich mit deinem blöden Taktloss... wir wissen genau wer/was du bist.
> 2. Taktlos Texte sind unterirdisch, der Sound is Müll. Was soll daran gut sein. Da finde ich Bushido und co. noch besser als den hier.
> Das is meine Meinung und ich denke, ich spreche hier für einige.
> ...



Seine Texte gehören wohl zu den genialsten des deutschen Raps, wenn nicht des gesammten Raps. Was hast du denn an seinen Beats auszusetzen? Tighter Undergroundshit eben.


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Seine Texte gehören wohl zu den genialsten des deutschen Raps, wenn nicht des gesammten Raps. Was hast du denn an seinen Beats auszusetzen? Tighter Undergroundshit eben.


erklär mir bitte genau was daran das "genialste des deutschen raps ist" einfach mal 127521612561285 schimpfwörter aneinanderzureihen so das sie sich einigermassen (mehr schlecht als recht) reimen... aber wie gesagt das thema hatten wir schon, almighty carcha wirds morgen richten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geh mal tv gucken, nachti


----------



## Ykon (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Seine Texte gehören wohl zu den genialsten des deutschen Raps, wenn nicht des gesammten Raps. Was hast du denn an seinen Beats auszusetzen? Tighter Undergroundshit eben.



Erm, joah. Wirklich treffende Argumente echt.

Hab btw schon reported. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> erklär mir bitte genau was daran das "genialste des deutschen raps ist" einfach mal 127521612561285 schimpfwörter aneinanderzureihen so das sie sich einigermassen (mehr schlecht als recht) reimen... aber wie gesagt das thema hatten wir schon, almighty carcha wirds morgen richten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lies dir doch mal bitte den Link durch, darin steht einiges, dann muss ich es nicht schreiben.





Für mich ist Taktloss der Terry Pratchett des Rap: Absoluter Schwachsinn auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2010)

könnt ihr ihn nicht einfach mal in ruhe lassen dann ist hie auch bald ruhe aber ihr mästet den forentroll ja nahezu -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Lies dir doch mal bitte den Link durch, darin steht einiges, dann muss ich es nicht schreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Link steht waaaaaahnsinnig viel über ihn...
Beleidigungen sind nicht lustig. Ich finde keine einzige Texstelle auch nur annähernd lustig.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> In dem Link steht waaaaaahnsinnig viel über ihn...
> Beleidigungen sind nicht lustig. Ich finde keine einzige Texstelle auch nur annähernd lustig.


Doch, wenn sie genial sind wie die von Takti z.B. Und du kennst ja soviele von seinen Texten, dass du sowas sagen kannst.


Ich könnte dir ja was von ihm empfehlen bzw. allen hier und wir könnten ja auch objektiv über ihn reden, aber das will hier ja keiner...


----------



## Ykon (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Doch, wenn sie genial sind wie die von Takti z.B. Und du kennst ja soviele von seinen Texten, dass du sowas sagen kannst.
> 
> 
> Ich könnte dir ja was von ihm empfehlen bzw. allen hier und wir könnten ja auch objektiv über ihn reden, aber das will hier ja keiner...



Mit "zeigen und empfehlen" ist hier nichts zu reißen. Im alten Thread hatten wir einen Vertreter dieser Musikrichtung, der als erster mit richtigen Argumenten aufkam, und wir konnten zum ersten mal Verständnis zeigen.
Du sagst wir sollen objektiv bewerten? DU bist derjenige, der hier die ganze Zeit subjektiv ist und deswegen auch keine vernünftigen Argumente auf die Reihe bekommt.

Dieser Thread wird genau so enden, wie alle anderen von dir auch. Und nach dem 5142357612ten geschlossenen Thread musst du doch langsam merken an wen es liegt, oder?

So long


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Juhu Taktloss ist wieder da -.- 

Sag mal du hast wirklich nichts anderes zu tun?


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> In dem Link steht waaaaaahnsinnig viel über ihn...
> Beleidigungen sind nicht lustig. Ich finde keine einzige Texstelle auch nur annähernd lustig.



Allein schon der Textauszug gleich am Anfang des Links ist killah!




Ykon schrieb:


> Mit "zeigen und empfehlen" ist hier nichts zu reißen. Im alten Thread hatten wir einen Vertreter dieser Musikrichtung, der als erster mit richtigen Argumenten aufkam, und wir konnten zum ersten mal Verständnis zeigen.
> Du sagst wir sollen objektiv bewerten? DU bist derjenige, der hier die ganze Zeit subjektiv ist und deswegen auch keine vernünftigen Argumente auf die Reihe bekommt.
> 
> Dieser Thread wird genau so enden, wie alle anderen von dir auch. Und nach dem 5142357612ten geschlossenen Thread musst du doch langsam merken an wen es liegt, oder?
> ...



Jo, an Leuten wie du, die solche Threads immer mit ihrer Inkompetenz zuspammen, denke ich.


----------



## Ykon (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Jo, an Leuten wie du, die solche Threads immer mit ihrer Inkompetenz zuspammen, denke ich.



Alleine die Tatsache, dass du nicht fähig bist inhaltlich auf das einzugehen, was ich gepostet habe, sagt mir, dass ich wohl damit eine Punktlandung gemacht habe. Wie immer, sehr reif.


----------



## Skapp (21. Februar 2010)

Ich selber gebe nen Scheiß auf Hip-Hop aus diesen Gründen
1.Die Hören scih immer gelich scheiße an
2.Hip-Hop Texte bestehen zu 99% aus irgendwelchen Beleidigungen
3.Und mir fällt kein Hip-Hop Fan(Hopper) ein der es zu wirklich was gebracht hat(Also irgendwas in der Wissensschaft oder Politik^^)

Und der Kerl ist ja mal wirklich da schlimmste aus Punkt 1+2


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

ich mag deine signatur skapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
taktloss ist schlecht
schlechte beats
schlechte texte
schlechte stimme (und das ist der am schwersten wiegende punkt! die stimme ist einfach grottig)


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Alleine die Tatsache, dass du nicht fähig bist inhaltlich auf das einzugehen, was ich gepostet habe, sagt mir, dass ich wohl damit eine Punktlandung gemacht habe. Wie immer, sehr reif.



Ich fand nur, dass der Inhalt keinen Kommentar wert war.




Skapp schrieb:


> Ich selber gebe nen Scheiß auf Hip-Hop aus diesen Gründen
> 1.Die Hören scih immer gelich scheiße an
> 2.Hip-Hop Texte bestehen zu 99% aus irgendwelchen Beleidigungen
> 3.Und mir fällt kein Hip-Hop Fan(Hopper) ein der es zu wirklich was gebracht hat(Also irgendwas in der Wissensschaft oder Politik^^)
> ...


1. Nein.


2. Nein, und wenn so wäre: wayne?

3. Es sind Musiker, keine Politiker oder Wissenschaftler. Warum sollte sowas ein Bewertungskriteritum sein? Die werden auch immer lächerlicher. Aber nebenbei: Rhymin Simon hat einen Doktor in Chemie.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich mag deine signatur skapp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein


Wie kommst du denn darauf? Du findest wahrscheinlich wie-im-Panzer-aufgenommen-Black-Metal-Sound auch scheiße, oder?

Die sind genial. Nur leider haben die wenigsten Plan von Texten und schätzen Kunst nicht wirklich, öffnen sich nicht für jegliche Form davon.

Die ist ein Stilmittel.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich finde es nicht verwerflich wenn man in solchen Texten keinen Witz, noch Eloquenz findet.



> Kinder sterben auf der Straße
> so kanns gehen, ich schiess das magazin leer, auch wenn sie um Gnade flehen,
> dann gerade.
> Meine Knarren sind fett wie Maden
> ich ziele gleich zwischen die Augen statt zuerst auf die Waden



Oder kannst du es mir erklären ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Wie kommst du denn darauf? Du findest wahrscheinlich wie-im-Panzer-aufgenommen-Black-Metal-Sound auch scheiße, oder?
> ...



nein, eigentlich mag ich so ein geschrammel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tut mir leid, ich erkenne in diesen texten keine "kunst"
wenn sie ein stilmittel ist,ok,nichts einzuwenden aber ich mag sie nicht


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es nicht verwerflich wenn man in solchen Texten keinen Witz, noch Eloquenz findet.
> 
> 
> 
> Oder kannst du es mir erklären ?


Ist das nicht aus dem Part von Justus? Kommt mir jedenfalls bekannt aus Hitz für Kidz vor. Nun, die Stelle ist kein gutes Beispiel, finde sie auch nicht besonders toll. Wenn du wirklich interessiert bist, kann ich dir ja mal was gutes raussuchen.





DER schrieb:


> nein, eigentlich mag ich so ein geschrammel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, und auf ähnliche Weise wie sowas ist Taktloss` Undergroundsound gut. Man muss sich etwas damit beschäftigen. Oder hast du auch gleich mit solchen BM angefangen und es für toll gehalten?


Wenn sie dir gefällt, deine Meinung. Aber ich finde nicht, dass sowas ein Bewertungskriteritum ist. Immerhin mindert sie seine künstlerische Qualität meiner Meinung nach nicht im Allgemeinen, nur für einen selber.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht aus dem Part von Justus? Kommt mir jedenfalls bekannt aus Hitz für Kidz vor. Nun, die Stelle ist kein gutes Beispiel, finde sie auch nicht besonders toll. Wenn du wirklich interessiert bist, kann ich dir ja mal was gutes raussuchen.



Ok dann such bitte was raus was deiner Meinung nach wirklich für seine Genialität repräsentant ist.
Vllt kann ich dem ja doch noch was abgewinnen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ok dann such bitte was raus was deiner Meinung nach wirklich für seine Genialität repräsentant ist.
> Vllt kann ich dem ja doch noch was abgewinnen.



Man, der hat auch schon zu allen Stellen, die man vorher zu Rate gezogen hat gesagt: Die is net passend -.-.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man, der hat auch schon zu allen Stellen, die man vorher zu Rate gezogen hat gesagt: Die is net passend -.-.



Jetzt will er doch eine vorgeben, also warten wir mal ab


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast keinen Plan, was Kunst ist. Kunst muss keinen Sinn haben und es muss nichts damit ausgedrückt werden.



Zzghmfgsjskjhxukdnjdudjndjjxbbsjkxtundbzkdhgdjdmbdhkdndticldmvdhkxnbshxkdbgsiplhsj


Also könnte das dort oben Kunst sein?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast keinen Plan, was Kunst ist. Kunst muss keinen Sinn haben und es muss nichts damit ausgedrückt werden.



kunst drückt immer etwas aus 

würde kunst kalt und emotionslos sein wäre es keine kunst


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kunst drückt immer etwas aus
> 
> würde kunst kalt und emotionslos sein wäre es keine kunst


/sign


Wenn Kunst nichts ausdrückt warum sollte ich dann Musik hören oder Bilder anschauen?

@Ghetto.  Was drückt taktloss für dich aus? Interpretierst du seine Texte oder findest du sie einfAch nur cool?


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

Nicht dass ihr anfangt zu flamen: Bin gerade dabei, was rauszusuchen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Ja, und auf ähnliche Weise wie sowas ist Taktloss` Undergroundsound gut. Man muss sich etwas damit beschäftigen. Oder hast du auch gleich mit solchen BM angefangen und es für toll gehalten?
> 
> 
> Wenn sie dir gefällt, deine Meinung. Aber ich finde nicht, dass sowas ein Bewertungskriteritum ist. Immerhin mindert sie seine künstlerische Qualität meiner Meinung nach nicht im Allgemeinen, nur für einen selber.



ich finde das gehört im black metal einfach dazu, der schlechte sound, jedenfalls bei den meisten bands im black metal. im hip-hop oder rap passt das meiner meinung aber nicht.
für mich ist die stimme schon wichtig und im rap ist sie das wichtigste da rap zu 99% nur auf der stimme des künstlers aufbaut und wenn die schlecht ist, ist das gesamtpaket einfach mies. da können die texte noch so toll sein ...


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Zzghmfgsjskjhxukdnjdudjndjjxbbsjkxtundbzkdhgdjdmbdhkdndticldmvdhkxnbshxkdbgsiplhsj
> 
> 
> Also könnte das dort oben Kunst sein?


Ja, könnte es.





LordofDemons schrieb:


> kunst drückt immer etwas aus
> 
> würde kunst kalt und emotionslos sein wäre es keine kunst


Da kannst du recht haben. Vielleicht war das &#8222;nichts ausdrücken" falsch gewählt. Wollte sagen: Sie muss keinen tieferen Sinn haben.





mookuh schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Wenn Kunst nichts ausdrückt warum sollte ich dann Musik hören oder Bilder anschauen?
> ...



Wenn ich Taktloss höre, erfreue ich mich z.B. an seiner Eloquenz,seiner Genialität und seiner genialen Fähigkeit, mit Sprache umzugehen.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich finde das gehört im black metal einfach dazu, der schlechte sound, jedenfalls bei den meisten bands im black metal. im hip-hop oder rap passt das meiner meinung aber nicht.
> für mich ist die stimme schon wichtig und im rap ist sie das wichtigste da rap zu 99% nur auf der stimme des künstlers aufbaut und wenn die schlecht ist, ist das gesamtpaket einfach mies. da können die texte noch so toll sein ...


Ich denke, dass du einfach nicht das komplette Feld des Hip-Hops überblickst. Viele seiner Lieder sind schon älter und er macht einfach tighten Undergroundshit, da gehört so ein Sound eben dazu. Er hebt sich von der Masse ab, da kann es nicht einfach irgend ein &#8222;Mainstream"Beat sein.


Was ich sagen wollte: Wenn du seine Stimme nicht magst und sie dich stört, ist er halt nichts. Man sollte damit aber nicht meine Musik schlechtreden, da andere seine Musik Stimme mögen können.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass du einfach nicht das komplette Feld des Hip-Hops überblickst. Viele seiner Lieder sind schon älter und er macht einfach tighten Undergroundshit, da gehört so ein Sound eben dazu. Er hebt sich von der Masse ab, da kann es nicht einfach irgend ein „Mainstream"Beat sein.
> 
> 
> Was ich sagen wollte: Wenn du seine Stimme nicht magst und sie dich stört, ist er halt nichts. Man sollte damit aber nicht meine Musik schlechtreden, da andere seine Musik Stimme mögen können.



mainstream beat? ... muss man jetzt schon absichtlich schlechtere beats nehmen nur um "underground" zu sein? .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok, ist halt meine persönlich meinung und vielleicht hab ich mich etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt aber wie du schon sagst für mich ist taktloss nichts.


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Ok ignoriert diesen beitrag


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mainstream beat? ... muss man jetzt schon absichtlich schlechtere beats nehmen nur um "underground" zu sein? ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zeig mir bitte mal, an welchen Beat von ihm du deine Argumentation festmachst. Seine Beats sind nicht schlecht, sie sind eben anders. Und wenn man sowas nicht gewohnt ist, empfindet man es eben schnell als schlecht. Ist bei (extremen) Metal bei vielen Leuten doch nicht anders.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte mal, an welchen Beat von ihm du deine Argumentation festmachst. Seine Beats sind nicht schlecht, sie sind eben anders. Und wenn man sowas nicht gewohnt ist, empfindet man es eben schnell als schlecht. Ist bei (extremen) Metal bei vielen Leuten doch nicht anders.



ich kann dir da jetzt kein lied als beispiel geben aber das was ich noch in erinnerung hab sagt mir das mir die beats nicht gefallen haben.
aber das was du grade eben gesagt hast hat sich halt so angehört als ob du sagen wolltest: es muss schlecht klingen um sich von dem mainstream zeug abzugrenzen!
da hast du recht.


ich beende die diskussion jetzt aber mal von meiner seite, ich bin müde und leg mich jetzt hin
bis morgen,falls der thread bis morgen noch da sein sollte :X


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich kann dir da jetzt kein lied als beispiel geben aber das was ich noch in erinnerung hab sagt mir das mir die beats nicht gefallen haben.
> aber das was du grade eben gesagt hast hat sich halt so angehört als ob du sagen wolltest: es muss schlecht klingen um sich von dem mainstream zeug abzugrenzen!
> da hast du recht.
> 
> ...


Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Weiß auch nicht mehr wirklich, wie ich das gemeint hatte. Wollte vielleicht sagen, dass ein Meinstreambeat einfach nicht zu seinem Stil passt.


----------



## Spawnferkel (21. Februar 2010)

Skapp schrieb:


> Ich selber gebe nen Scheiß auf Hip-Hop aus diesen Gründen
> 1.Die Hören scih immer gelich scheiße an
> 2.Hip-Hop Texte bestehen zu 99% aus irgendwelchen Beleidigungen
> 3.Und mir fällt kein Hip-Hop Fan(Hopper) ein der es zu wirklich was gebracht hat(Also irgendwas in der Wissensschaft oder Politik^^)
> ...



und hier haben wir den gewinner des heutigen sonderpreises für die wohl dümmste aussage in einem thread, der zum großteil aus schwachsinn besteht. aber wenn ich deine signatur lese, wird mir schon schlecht, irgendwas von treue und ehre faseln, gegen hetzer sein wollen aber dann so nen scheiß dämlichen schwachsinn da hinklatschen.

zum thema: takti hat, im gegensatz zu den meisten künstlern, etwas besonderes in seinem stil. ich hab noch nicht soo viel von ihm gehört, klang aber auf jeden fall alles interessant, werde mich da mal reinhören demnächst. und um auf den kunstbegriff zurückzukommen: kunst kann alles mögliche sein, im endeffekt fährt man wohl mit der definition "alles, was durch einen kreativen prozess in der absicht, kunst zu erschaffen, erzeugt wird, kann als kunst angesehen werden", wobei hier keine subjektive wertung über aussagekraft und vor allem den eigenen geschmack verwendet wird.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Takkti? Ich muss sagen, ich find dich richtig cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Februar 2010)

Und dicht....


@Ghettozaubberer alias Der Taktlosse Vernichter alias Metalhead1337: Entfern dich bitte aus dem Forum. Danke.


----------

